# Show me your DIY dog puzzles and toys



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Over the past few days I’ve been looking at different way to mentally stimulate my GSD. I’ve seen some pretty cool ideas but I was wondering what homemade puzzles or toys have you made to keep your GSD busy?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably not what you are looking for, but K9 Nosework is a great "puzzle." 

David Winners


----------



## duncandaniels (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure if this actually qualifies as a puzzle, but I've found that if I take two of Scout's toys and put them together, it greatly increases her interest in them. For example, I'll take one of her favorite tugs (it happens to be one of my sister's old socks) and tie it to one of her bones...or I'll stuff it inside of her treat-dispensing toy...or I'll take a smaller bone and put it through the kong. She loves to untie the knots or work the tug/bone out of the kong. But tie those knots tight or else you'll just be doing it again a minute later.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

On rainy days or times of boredom, we play "Suche" (search). He is put in a platz (down stay) then we hide his favorite toy. He is getting better at it. I have tried a kong a couple times but he just throws it and generally makes a mess.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

thanks guys. im just trying to think of games or puzzles i can do with Ridley during the winter. In oregon winter is nothing but rain, so i just want to keep her busy.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a few things I do:

1. Find the toy - Kaiju is put in a down/stay while I hide a favorite toy. He is released to find it and once he finds it and brings it back we have a play session before I hide it again. 

2. Shell Game - Treat goes under one bowl, Kaiju has to sniff and indicate which one it is under. We'll go as many rounds as he's interested in doing. Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mQrS6n4kJU

3. Foraging - To give Kaiju a game where he can earn his whole meal without much of my input (I'll do this a lot when I have a book to read or paper to write). I have several extra cardboard boxes I'll set up all around the room and hide handfuls of food in some, balled up paper with treats inside, light cups with food hidden under some, some handfuls of food simply set on the ground under the corners of tables or chairs. He gets released to "forage" for his food.

4. Cupcake Puzzle - Fill random pockets of a cupcake tin with handfuls of food, fill every pocket with a tennis ball. He has to knock then all out. Refill as necessary.

5. Roller toy - Kaiju has the JW Holl-ee Roller: Amazon.com : JW Pet Hol-ee Roller Large (Assorted Colors) : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies I cut 30-40 8 inch strips of fleece. I put a handful of food in 3/4 of the fleece then take all of them and either roll them up or tie them in loose knots and stuff them all into the ball. He has to unpack and untie each packet to get all the food. This is a guaranteed knockout toy for mine. He takes about 45 minutes to unpack and untie it and then passes out for an hour.

6. Homemade/Store bought puzzles: Things like the IQ ball, Buster cube, and Tug-a-Jug are always good. If you get the Tug-a-Jug, I actually like to cut the rope out and put a tennis ball in it instead. Does a similar job and doesn't get frayed like the rope. This puzzle toy is one I saw recently and I love the idea of. Looks pretty simple to build as well: https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/food...lever-dog-figures-out-bottle-game-for-treats/

7. Trick training is always good as well. Rainy days are great times to teach a new trick like Bang, High Five, Crate Up (taught mine to pull a fleece tug tied to his crate to lock himself in), teach to cross front paws, rollover, etc.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Well I live in the Mtns so lots of rain. If there is thunder he is terrified. If no thunder we go out anyway and play in the rain. He loves the towel off part and shaking water all over me. Then treat time, then nap.


----------

